
Apple rejects Spotify's app update, Spotify calls approval process a 'weapon' - rohanaurora
http://mashable.com/2016/06/30/apple-spotify-app-war/#taNFjWs3TPqY
======
ramenmeal
Being able to reject competing apps is definitely a grey area. I understand
and support Apple wanting to prevent apps from getting in the appstore for
many reasons, but the moment the apps are competitive to Apple's other product
lines, it seems pretty sketchy.

------
thomasthomas
maybe i'm slow but it just occurred to me that this apple rule is also why i
cant get books on the audible app. i can only "add to wish list." also, i
never understood why hbo had two different apps: hboNow and hboGO but now it
makes sense.

in the future, i see this as a potential issue / challenge for podcasters who
want to create a subscription business model and don't want to give 30% to
apple

~~~
geekpobre
not really. The reason you can't buy books via the app is because the fee on
iap.

------
EastSmith
2 days ago I was in a store just about to buy my first iOS device, an iPhone
6S. Decided not to do it for two reasons: 1) 50% app store bullshit like this
and 2) 50% price

